# Computer with extreme lag; free of all viruses, spyware, and malware



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

I actually had no idea where to put this.
This wasn't a security problem, and there wasn't anything wrong with my OS. So I might as well put it here.


So about three days ago, Normal mode on my computer would not work. I would be able to login, but nothing would start up. Nothing would be clickable. Even right click wouldn't work.

So I went into Safe mode, and deleted all the rootkits, malware, spyware, and viruses I could find (using Anti-Malware, Spyware Doctor with Antivirus Starter Edition, and Root Repeal). But ever after that Normal mode would not work.

Now, today after finishing my work, I decided to go back to Safe mode, but now Safe mode is also starting to freeze up. So what can be the problem???

Does age have anything to do with this? The problem computer is about 5-10 years old, so I'm starting to think that it's dying from age.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Survival... Welcome to TSF :wave:

It could still be a security issue. Especially if if you did find some 'nasties' on your machine. It sounds as if the machine was contaminated. Using the 'regular' removal tools available does not remove ALL nasties. many get renamed/hidden/disguised and generally undetectable by normal removal means.

I STRONGLY suggest that you treat the machine as infected and re post your concerns in our Security Section here.
Once posted there, only our *TRAINED & QUALIFIED *analysts can respond - It may not be a quick fix, but it will get fixed.

It is essential that you read this post first.

As a precaution - I will close this thread

Good luck :wave:


----------

